# Got puppies first set of shots/ microchip but rash? ideas?



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

So earlier today i got my pups vaccination, She just got her first set, no rabies or anything. She also got a microchip.

But I'm pretty sure at the site where she got her shot (by her back right leg-ish) it looks like she almost has a rash/scab.. it's weird..


it's about a little bit bigger than a quarter.. and it just looks and feels like a scab almost, but it can't be.

I'm about 99% sure thats where she got her shot. cause the microchip when by her neck, and the other ones went somewhere in the back, i didnt see cause i was trying to keep her calm. ha.


I'm just curious if it's something I should worry about, or if it's just an allergic reaction, and it'll go away by itself?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nah , sounds normal . There can be swelling and tendernous similar in people ,may look like a bug bite or could even get bigger in some. just keep an eye on her any change behaviour wise or if it gets bad to where you are concerned post a pic. If your ever worried most vets will answer stuff over the phone too and you can double check when they are open if your concerned about a possible side effect.


----------



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Nah , sounds normal . There can be swelling and tendernous similar in people ,may look like a bug bite or could even get bigger in some. just keep an eye on her any change behaviour wise or if it gets bad to where you are concerned post a pic. If your ever worried most vets will answer stuff over the phone too and you can double check when they are open if your concerned about a possible side effect.


hm.. okay, well something else just came up, so i'll make a new thread with pictures of both things.. i'll post it now


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes if you have pictures post them , what else popped up?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a mild reaction at the injection site maybe. Not big deal unless it gets worse, if it gets worse call the vet but sounds like she will be fine. Also do not let the vet convince you to give all the shots at once. Do all the puppy vaccines first, that should be a shot every 2-3 weeks and they should give a total of 4 vaccines. Then go back on a separate occasion to get the rabies. You do not want to do them all at once, it can lower the immune system and you can open the door for your pup to get something like mange. That's just a little FYI about vaccines. we have same good sticky threads in the section about vaccines.


----------



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Sounds like a mild reaction at the injection site maybe. Not big deal unless it gets worse, if it gets worse call the vet but sounds like she will be fine. Also do not let the vet convince you to give all the shots at once. Do all the puppy vaccines first, that should be a shot every 2-3 weeks and they should give a total of 4 vaccines. Then go back on a separate occasion to get the rabies. You do not want to do them all at once, it can lower the immune system and you can open the door for your pup to get something like mange. That's just a little FYI about vaccines. we have same good sticky threads in the section about vaccines.


ohhh, okay, awesome. good to know!!

good info! thank you!!

but ya, she was to young to get her rabies shot. she just got her first set of shots on Dec. 3rd, so on the 15th - 17th, im going to go get her second set. then on the 22nd - 24th ill get her third set(which i was also plannin on getting her rabies at that point too, but after hearing what you said, i'm not), and then on the 31st or 1st or something, i'll go back to get her rabies, and w.e else she'd need.

once again, thanks a lot for the info!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No need for rabies till they are about 6 months so yeah I would wait. next vaccine she gets watch for a reaction, don't really worry about about but just be aware.


----------



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> No need for rabies till they are about 6 months so yeah I would wait. next vaccine she gets watch for a reaction, don't really worry about about but just be aware.


okay for sure -- will do. she is due for her next set sometime in 5-6 or 7 days. haha. and right now all she's got is her first set they get. nothing else.

so this upcoming one (her second set) i should JUST get her second set ? and nothing else like rabies and what not?


----------

